

A map on advertising business model - STW
http://wallen.typepad.com/wallen/2009/05/a-map-on-advertising-business-model.html

======
teej
I can't be the only person who hates those PearlTree "maps". When people gripe
about stupid uses of flash, this is exactly what they're talking about.

~~~
STW
teej, I understand that some people don't like flash. It was actually a key
decision that we had discussed a lot internally, notably given that flash is
not open source. But we came to the conclusion that to build what we wanted
to, we needed flash. What is Pearltrees about ?

First, Pearltrees enables to map and organize your web. It is an easy and
powerful way to store and retrieve the valuable contents you find in your
every day navigations. While browsing, you record contents whenever you want
and at the end Pearltrees shows you the map of your surf. By simple drag &
drop, you can easily re-organize/re-order this map, make intersections, delete
useless items, etc. to build the story you want to on the topic. You can also
enrich your map with those of other users by simply including them in your own
map. A map organization gives a structure and a meaning to these contents. A
bit like the curator of a museum puts arts pieces in a certain order on a
given path to tell a story to the visitors. Basically you have crystallized
your thinking on this topic.

Second, you can guide your friends on the web. By building your map, you have
cut through the "noise" of all contents on the topic to build a story with
what you think are the most relevant contents. This has value to other people
that you know. With those maps, you can make a point, have people laugh,
prepare a trip, etc. (we even had a wedding invitation sent via Pearltrees).
You can share maps with other users, via one link by tweet, embed it on your
blog, etc.

Third, you can discover new contents close to your interests. Your maps will
cross other maps, you can then navigate from your map to other users’ maps
along the same line of interest. Even if there is no direct crossing, you can
also see the closest maps to yours so as to broaden your horizons with maps
build by people that have similar interests than yours.

Very clearly the platform can be improved, simplified and optimized. It is
still a very early alpha. We are working hard on it with the community of
users and I'm sure it will get better. It is already a very powerful tool for
my everyday web usage (though I’m of course biased as I’m part of this team).

~~~
nonrecursive
STW, I just tried looking at the pearltree and here's what happened:

* It made safari freeze for a minute or two, which really annoyed me

* While safari was frozen all I saw was a tiny clock in the upper left corner of the browser, which didn't really give me an idea of what was going on

* After the flash loaded I had no idea what I was looking at. I didn't want to waste any more time so I just closed the tab.

~~~
STW
nonrecursive, thanks for this feedback. It is strange that it took so long to
upload because it usually works correctly on Safari. Could you maybe tell me
your OS and browser versions so that we look into it? Thanks

As to what you ended up on, it was the map on ad revenue model (if you went
via the pearl in the post). To read the map's content, you can just click on
the play and the arrows buttons in the left bottom corner.

